# Liverpool game



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!!! Who's watching the Liverpool game tonight? I was gonna go to Nell gwynne to watch but I want to try a different place! Does anyone know other pubs that show football matches? Can't believe man u didn't beat the blues!!!!!


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

If you're a liverpool fan the best place to go is Goodfellas bar in Tecom.
It's an official supporters club and on match days is full of reds!!



hiitsjudy said:


> Hello!!! Who's watching the Liverpool game tonight? I was gonna go to Nell gwynne to watch but I want to try a different place! Does anyone know other pubs that show football matches? Can't believe man u didn't beat the blues!!!!!


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Are they really worth the bother?? Im a Red was in Liverpool today not in Anfield though and they were singing there's only one Roy Hodgson.
Could hear the groans all the way to the M62.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Glocky said:


> If you're a liverpool fan the best place to go is Goodfellas bar in Tecom.
> It's an official supporters club and on match days is full of reds!!


I support man u!!!! So I dont think i will b going there!!! ;-) glory glory man u !!! 
Where r other sports bars tho?


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

If you support Man U our conversation is over.



hiitsjudy said:


> I support man u!!!! So I dont think i will b going there!!! ;-) glory glory man u !!!
> Where r other sports bars tho?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Glocky said:


> If you support Man U our conversation is over.


I support man u cuz they have our park ji sung!! U can still tell me where else people go watch football ?? !!! Haha meanie


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

hiitsjudy said:


> I support man u cuz they have our park ji sung!! U can still tell me where else people go watch football ?? !!! Haha meanie


Try the underground bar in the Habtoor on JBR. Great football bar.

On a different note, as a Liverpool fan i thought it was nice to see Roy getting a win at Anfield.........


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

On a different note, as a Liverpool fan i thought it was nice to see Roy getting a win at Anfield.........[/QUOTE]
;-) bring back Rafa


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

toothdr said:


> On a different note, as a Liverpool fan i thought it was nice to see Roy getting a win at Anfield.........


;-) bring back Rafa[/QUOTE]

NEVER. Rafa was terrible. Had the best midfield in the world, great keeper, solid defencee, and Torres when he was actually good, and he only won cups! Bring back Gerard Hiouioiuuooler!


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Hou let the reds out???
Time to up the ante bring back Graeme Sou and Mark Walters ;-)


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I would have Rafa back tomorrow but with Kenny still as part of the staff.

He may have only won cups but he beat Chelsea, Barca, Juve and Milan to do it.

Also worth noting that we finished second, only 4 points behind the Mancs in 08-09 despite Gerrard and Torres both being injured for part of the season and Hicks / Gilette (spit) offering Klinsmann his job.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree Rafa misunderstood but as scouse as you can get.....erm well as scouse as you can get as a spaniard can be


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ive said it for years, I think it should be Martin O'neil


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Martin oneill c'mon you can't be serious.
Anyway on a different note worst Liverpool XI ever. I'll start off with Calamity James, Paul Stewart, djimi champions league medal traore, josemi, and please feel free to add away


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

toothdr said:


> Martin oneill c'mon you can't be serious.
> Anyway on a different note worst Liverpool XI ever. I'll start off with Calamity James, Paul Stewart, djimi champions league medal traore, josemi, and please feel free to add away


ok lets play!
GK - 

Everyone between Bruce and Pepe...

Back 4

Diji Traore, Phil Babb, Ziege, Krykrotos (whatever his name was) Koncheski, Dossena

Mid

Downing (utter crap this year), Babel, Poulson, Kewell, and maybe Aquilani, Salif Diou

Forwards

Whole team of these Jokers! Babel (again) Morientes, Ngog, Cisse (x2) German guy who they tried with Fowler, Robbie Keane, Bellamy x2, Anelka, possibly Crouch, Carroll (so far) El Hadji Diouf,


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought all you Liverpool fans loved Queen Kenny?


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Ben_130 said:


> I thought all you Liverpool fans loved Queen Kenny?


;-) very good 
Hmmm sotioros krygiakos was pretty good at getting a few goals 
Karl heinze reidle ??? Or did you mean Sean Dundee??? Abel Xavier, Anotonio Nunez,
Flo Pongolle and his cousin Le Tellac


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Jari Litmanen and what about the new Zidane Bruno Cheyrou??


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Litmanen was class. 

Saw him at Anfield twice and once away at Spurs in a midweek game. We just got him too late and his legs were gone. KH Riedle was another at the end of his career, but he still scored a few. Gary Mac has to be the best "mature" signing though. 

My worst Liverpool Side:

1. Pegguy Arphexad GK

2. Josemi RB
3. Djimi Traore LB
4. Nicky Tanner CB
5. Rigobert Song CB

6. Kevin McDonald CM
7. Salif Diao CM
8. El Hadji Diouf RM
11. Mark Gonzales LM

9. Titi Camara CF
10. David Speedie CF

There's a few that could/should also be on the bench.

Sean Dundee already mentioned, Paul Konchesky, Milan Jovanovich, Torben Piechnik, Andrea Dossena, Andriy Voronin (a real "One touch" player :lol: )


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Litmanen was class.
> 
> Saw him at Anfield twice and once away at Spurs in a midweek game. We just got him too late and his legs were gone. KH Riedle was another at the end of his career, but he still scored a few. Gary Mac has to be the best "mature" signing though.
> 
> ...



Forgot Voronin! But then so did the manager. Also Phil Degen.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't believe there are only two Liverpool fans in the whole of the expatforum website residing in Dubai ;-). On a side note got the see Paul Konchesky playing last night at the mighty Leicester City even the West Ham fans were braying when he touched the ball ;-)


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

toothdr said:


> Can't believe there are only two Liverpool fans in the whole of the expatforum website residing in Dubai ;-). On a side note got the see Paul Konchesky playing last night at the mighty Leicester City even the West Ham fans were braying when he touched the ball ;-)


I remember being in Geneva watching him play left back for England when we beat the Argies! Luke Young was playing right back that day!


----------

